

WeatherBug advertises extension by impersonating Chrome permissions dropdown box - detcader
http://weather.weatherbug.com/Common/SearchResults.html?loc=califonia&nav_section=1&zcode=z6169&lang_id=en-us&country=US&x=0&y=0&is_search=true

======
detcader
Also, I'm pretty sure I spelled "California" wrong.

